# waterfowl similar to mule deer (bow) hunting in ND ???



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

This whole NR waterfowl deal is a lot like the situation that occurred for bow hunting mule deer in the badlands a few years back. Similar scenario - guess more ND people impacted by the waterfowl issues.

A friend of mine grew up in western ND. Now a NR, he used to buy his bow license each fall and headed home to hunt mulies. Soon everyone and their brother saw the opportunity to shoot a nice deer. NRs flocked to western ND. The big ranchers saw the chance to make some money. They closed their ranches to friends and neighbors. Built bed and breakfast type lodges and now guide outstate hunters for some fairly hefty fees.

ND then restricted the number of bow licenses base upon a model (15% of the previous years available mule deer gun licenses). *I believe the licenses are available on a first come first served basis. *

*Anyone know if the SW ranchers get licenses reserved for them ?

Has this restriction in licenses made it easier for ND people to bow hunt mulies on private land ?*


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

A little more information for you guys in ND fighting this battle. Just realize these deer licenses issues may establish a precedent.

Nonresident landowners get gratis licenses for deer. Thus NR has an advantage for buying up land.
From the NDG&F site: licenses are available to residents or *nonresidents owning *or residents leasing for agricultural purposes and actively farming or ranching, at least a quarter section of land located in an open hunting area and are valid only upon land described on the license. The applicant must choose only one season (deer bow, deer gun or muzzleloader). Resident Gratis and Nonresident Landowner licenses are issued only through the Department's Bismarck office and are subtracted from the maximum number of deer gun licenses (nonresident landowner from the one percent (1%) allocation) for each unit.

Guides get up to ½ the available nonresident licenses to resell. 
From the NDG&F site: State law allocates nonresidents one percent (1%) of deer gun and muzzleloader season licenses available in any unit (thru the 2nd lottery for deer gun). *One half of the nonresident allocation of antlered white-tailed deer licenses per unit are available to licensed guides or outfitters. *

Freelancer or ex-ND boy have a chance to hunt deer in ND ?

Link:
http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/deerguide.html#C

Question is *will the governor and legislature set up the same set of rules for waterfowl hunting and thus not address land access issues.*


----------

